# Luxated patella



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday I took Daezie to the vet for her bordetella(sp?)vacc and a physical exam. I told the vet that I always notice that she sits with her legs to the right, like she puts her weight in her left hi, not straight down. 

so he ck her hips not by xray only by hand. and he said she has a luxated patella on her right back leg. he said that is okay for now and if it becomes out of place that it usually gets back in place. he also said that in time it could get worst and i would notice it if she limps. and depending on how bad it get she could need surgery.

he recomended for her not to jump too much and to loose weight :wacko: yeah...she is overwieght









has anyone have had any experience with this problem?









the vet said is pretty common with the small breed and just keep an eye on her.

should he had an xray to make sure that she has THAT problem? and is that why she sit like that?









any suggestions comments will be appreciated.

Thanks

Kenya


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my parents maltese had surgery on her hindleg coz of the same problem

i kinda noticed that she was walking funny but i didnt know much about maltese then so i thought it would be just ok

and then after a few months and after a walk outside she started limping..

she kept holding her leg up in the air and walked on 3 legs...









i got really worried, took her to the vet and vet told me that she had to get surgery..

i guess it got really worse coz i didnt take her to the vet early...

i had to go to 2 vets and be diagnosed with the exact same thing coz it was hard to convince my parents..they were always busy so i was the one raising her...

anywayz..my parents, well actually my stepdad was still not convinced and didnt believe in undergoing surgery just for a dog (he thinks dogs should be treated like dogs, and they are just dogs....i dunno..







)

and then i moved out coz of family conflict so i never saw my doggie again for 2 years..(i met her secretly while my parents were overseas..i havent met my parents since then either)

but i asked grandma and she told me that Gongju (thats her name) did have surgery and that shes fine..i dont know how the surgery went tho...how you should be taking care of doggie after surgery etc....

i hope your baby doesnt have to go thru surgery tho..i wish u luck!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor Daezie, I haven't heard much about a luxated patella. (the patella is your knee bone and luxated means dislocated)....good ol' medical terminology comes in to use more than just my clinicals  He is probably able to feel the position of the patella pretty well without an xray I would think, especially with these lil' guys' legs being so small.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey ilove_d&m! I'm sorry about the news. I am in the same boat as you. I noticed a popping sound in ButterCloud's hind legs so I had him checked out. I don't think you need an x-ray. My Doctor said if I wanted one then I could have one, but he said that Cloud has a grade 4 knee (the worst grade). What else would xrays tell you? He said the same thing as your Doctor. That he's not in pain that it's ok for now. Watch their weight and don't let them jump. Seems like our doctors said the same thing

Now, I asked my doctor about Glucosamine and he said it wouldn't help Cloud's case. But afew ppl on SM disagrees, so it's your call. Don't worry for now. My bf and I had a discussion about starting an emergency fund, so if you don't have anything saved up for them, then now's a good time to start. I hope all is well for you. take care.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did your vet grade Daezie's luxation? 

As Cloud's Mom said, Cloud was diagnosed with Grade 4 luxations which are the worst. As she says, glucosamine probably won't help him and she is already stashing $$$ away for the surgery he will most likely need down the line.

A grade 1 luxation, however, might be fine with no jumping, maintining a good weight and a glucosamine supplement.

There is some good information about luxating patellas here:

http://www.bhejei.com/health-patella.htm

Did your vet also check Daezie's hips for dysplasia? That can go hand and hand with luxating patellas. The way you describe the way she sits sounds like she could have a hip problem, too.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my friends boston terrrier had lauxating patellas on both legs. she had the worst one fixed and it re luxated, so she had to have it fixed again, and now it never goes out of place. the other leg isnt giving him any probs so she didnt have to have it fixed. if your dog had a bad grade i would make sure an orthopedic surgeon performs the surgery, so lessen the chances of it not working. for minor grades you just deepen the groove that the patella sits in, and this helps keep it in place. for worse grades it is a little more complicated, and takes some reconsruction. after the surgery you have to keep the do from running around for 6 weeks, and give it some physical therapy. so you want ro make sure it has worked the first time, b/c it is a long process. i wish you both good luck. it is not an emergency to have it done, so save your money up so you can afford the best for your babies.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 10 2004, 07:09 AM
> *As Cloud's Mom said, Cloud was diagnosed with Grade 4 luxations which are the worst. As she says, glucosamine probably won't help him and she is already stashing $$$ away for the surgery he will most likely need down the line.*


You know it! I got 2 babies so it'll be a big stash!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone..









The vet did not grade the Daezie's luxation...hummm









I believe he ck the hips but I will have him double check them again just in case.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, I called the vet today and Deazie is grade 1
I will put her in a diet to loose weight and watch her jumping.

buttercloudandnoriko, so sorry to hear your baby is at grade 4. take good care of him









and the emergency fund....already started one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grade 1 is good news! Hopefully Daezie won't need surgery. I friend of mine was able to get away with a much more minor surgery that used filament (like fishing line) to stabilize the patellas and it worked great. It only cost a few hundred dollars, too, as opposed to the thousands the other surgery costs.

Good information about Maltese and luxating patellas here:

http://www.bhejei.com/health-patella.htm


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Nov 10 2004, 12:07 PM
> *Okay, I called the vet today and Deazie is grade 1
> I will put her in a diet to loose weight and watch her jumping.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! That means alot to me. And don't worry. I was sad for DAYS after the doctor's visit despite all his efforts to ease things for me. But the great thing is that it's not going to surprise you and you wont be financially bind when that time comes and the surgery will only benefit our babies. 
I get depressed real easily so I search desprately to find every positive for every crap that comes into my life or else I'd shoot myself!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Daezie. This is why I have insurance on Bella. I don't know what I would do if I had to come up with all this money for my baby...I just don't have it.

Good luck!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

My little Josie has a luxating patela also, the vet said he did not feel it was bad enough for surgery but to watch her and if it seems to be getting worse we would have to consider surgery. I think since she got spayed she has put on weight so I have to watch that, and we also try to keep her from jumping up and down to much. The jumping up is not a problem, but she thinks she is super dog when it comes to jumping off things and just flys before I can even think aobut stopping her ughhhhhh :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 10 2004, 01:28 PM
> *Grade 1 is good news! Hopefully Daezie won't need surgery. I friend of mine was able to get away with a much more minor surgery that used filament (like fishing line) to stabilize the patellas and it worked great. It only cost a few hundred dollars, too, as opposed to the thousands the other surgery costs.
> 
> Good information about Maltese and luxating patellas here:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks lady's mom for the link. Very helpfull information.

Thanks again for the support. I wont stress to much over it


----------

